# Chihuahua entlaufen in 67307 Göllheim



## Bibo-30 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ihr lieben

in einem anderen Forum wird ein Hund vermisst und ich hoffe, auf diesem Wege einfach noch ein paar Menschen mehr drauf aufmerksam zu machen 
Vielleicht kommt ja jemand von Euch aus der Ecke?

also : chihuahua mix,
ca ein jahr alt,
Farbe: black and tan
entlaufen in 67307 göllheim am vogelschutzverein..

in 67307 göllheim unten am vogelschutz richtung dyckerhoff und somit auch richtung zuhause ...eigentlich...
es sei denn er ist rechts abgebogen richtung straße,dreisen,kirchheimbolanden


----------



## Bibo-30 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chihuahua entlaufen in 67307 Göllheim*

hat sich erledigt, der Hund ist wieder da


----------

